# A cheaper option?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, so, I was looking up the price of flourite, as I plan to cover my 75gallon with it, because I want it planted. 150 pounds of the stuff. Yeah, I about hit the roof when I saw the price, and I think the dogs went deaf. _*

$200*_. 200! That's a ridiculous amount of money for an unemployed 16 year old! 

Tell me, please, is there any cheaper option then saving my allowance for half a year (not to mention the video games I wouldn't be able to buy in that time)? I just can't do $200. Just can't do it. Is there anything cheaper?

Dragonbeards


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...try this.....contact Cory Fry..(yes ; that's his real name)[email protected]
ask him about "BBB".....

or...........................................you will need dad for this....

call your local landscape supply or gravel yard....ask them about "riverbed gravel"..#10 or smaller or if it is ok for you to sift out your own..
that's where i go...my cost is about $30 a ton....that's about a buck or so for a 5 gallon bucket full..


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, you can have regular gravel and add root tabs or just use regular fertilizer. I am no expert here but I do have some advice.

Since you nare planning to plant your tank, look into using dry fertilizer. There is a system of fertilizing with dry fertilizers. What you do it buy the dry chemicals and then make the ferts yourself. When you buy flourish or any other bottle fert, you are paying for water and shipping. The amount of chemicals in those bottles is EXTREMELY low. You can purcjase enough ferts to last you 75 gallon tank for about a year for only $25. This system also include macro-nutrients and micro-nutrients.

The system is called "PPS-Pro system" 
Here is a whole thread about it and other plant related issues. 
(recognize the username?) 
http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12841

It was confusing to me at first, but I get it now. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm gonna second Loha on the BBB. My plants love it.


----------

